# UK Ancestry Visa - applying as dependent



## stuart.q (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi All, 

My wife and I are in the process of finalising our UK visa applications. We are both Australian citizens, she has a job contract and we both have ample money and all that. 

She is applying for Ancestry, I will apply as her dependent. 

Questions:

1. We plan to arrive in the UK mid-Feb 2015. We are travelling for 3 months prior, however. Should we put our 'Date of Planned Arrival' as 3 months from the date of application (which will be this week) or our actual date? 

2. For the 'UK Sponsor' section, I need to list a 'UK Sponsor' and 'Sponsor Job Details'. From my understanding, I can select 'Friend' for the sponsor, but what do I do for the job details? 

3. Do I need a letter of invitation from my wife? Do I need to write any letter to her requesting that she be my sponsor?

4. Anything else I need to be wary of as a dependent of a Ancestry Visa applicant?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## stuart.q (Sep 28, 2014)

Giving this one a bump, anyone have any idea?


----------



## RebaBl (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi Stuart,

My husband and I are in the same boat so I'll be watching this one with interest - we're applying (*hopefully) this week for an early January arrival, and my job starts in mid Jan. The only answer I can offer is for 2: Sponsor job details refers to your wife's job, not yours, so as she has a contract, put whatever you put in her application under the job offer bit in the sponsor job section of your application.

At least, that's what I've done for mine so here's hoping....


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

1. You can only apply 3 months in advance of your planned UK arrival date so put the date exactly three months ahead of your application date. If you intend to travel for 3 months before arrival, that's fine but you may not be able to complete 5-year residence in UK to apply for settlement, and may need to extend your leave at extra expense. It doesn't matter if you intend to return home without gaining settled status and naturalisation.
2. You need two applications, one for ancestry (online version of VAF2 and another for dependant (online as ancestry visa dependant). Read the forms carefully as some questions don't apply to you.
3. No.
4. You can book biometric appointment for the same date and consecutive timeslots. You can submit the printed out applications forms and supporting documents together.


----------



## darkstone1975 (Sep 21, 2014)

Joppa said:


> 1
> 2. You need two applications, one for ancestry (online version of VAF2 and another for dependant (online as ancestry visa dependant). Read the forms carefully as some questions don't apply to you.


Clarification on this or anyone else that can ans this.. 
I found work- non points based visa which leads to ancestry visa.
whats the name of the sub type for a dependent on an ancestry visa
all I can see that might be the right one is dependants more than 6 months.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Choose AVD (ancestry visa dependant) under drop-down menu.


----------



## darkstone1975 (Sep 21, 2014)

Hmmm that what I thought should be case, only gives me UK ancestry, dependents less than 6 months or 6 months+ and a bunch of other subclass visa..
No option labelled AVD in my case..
might have have to chase that up with them, thanks for quick reply


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I can't help you more as I have no access to online application. Ancestry Dependant was a category I saw recently.


----------



## RebaBl (Oct 4, 2014)

We used Dependents more than six months for my husband's application. From lurking about the forums it seems that's what most people are doing. There isn't an ancestry option for dependents on the Visa4UK site.


----------



## linda290974 (Jan 2, 2015)

hi i'm new here and was just wondering if any one knows the price for adding a dependent(child 15yrs old) onto your UK ancestry visa.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The same as the main applicant, so extra £289.


----------



## Grach (Mar 8, 2015)

HI there
just wondering if you managed to get the dependent visa?
and if so which visa application did you use and i am in the exact same boat. 
it only comes up with 
dependents less than 6 months or 6 months+ and a bunch of other subclass visa..
No option labelled AVD in my case either.

if you did use the 6 month + one 
for the sponsor part, what did you do for the job details? as my husband will only start looking for work once we get there. 
as it give you the red * which means it has to be filled in. 

thank you


----------



## darkstone1975 (Sep 21, 2014)

Pick Dependants more than 6 Months
I just put in additional notes that there was no option for ancestry dependant and put the linking application no: for the Ancestry visa application

but I'm concerned you mention husband, the dependent visa is for* under 18*
i.e meant for children or under other case very special reason if they are over 18.

In regards to sponsor section I just stated not applicable dependant ancestry application


----------



## Grach (Mar 8, 2015)

darkstone1975 said:


> Pick Dependants more than 6 Months
> I just put in additional notes that there was no option for ancestry dependant and put the linking application no: for the Ancestry visa application
> 
> but I'm concerned you mention husband, the dependent visa is for* under 18*
> ...


hey 
thank you for that.. so my next question is... if dependent is for under 18 what visa application do i used for my husband obviously over 18? 

thank you


----------



## darkstone1975 (Sep 21, 2014)

Hopefully someone else can answer as I'm not too knowledgeable about all the various visas but it depends on your personal status, 
I'm taking some assumptions here.
If your a British citizen then you would need to apply for a spouse visa.
If you are not and are actually applying for ancestry, I am not sure if there is one for a spouse via ancestry, someone else more knowledge would need to ans that for you.


----------

